# Christian Blackshaw Mozart sonatas from Wigmore Hall



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,

On Twitter, I heard someone say good things about Christian Blackshaw's Mozart cycle on Wigmore hall. Sampled them, and... hm... maybe the first sonata is a nice performance, but kv 570, 311, all a bit "too" much performer and too little of Mozart... I've put the CD's on:

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2015/01/christian-blackshaw-mozart-piano.html

What is your opinion about these recordings?

Rolf, Netherlands


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been reading here some highly positive things about Christian Blackshaw' s Mozart Sonatas.
Have just been listening to Vol.1 of his recordings. They are certainly good, but not up to the level 
Of some of my favorites. I compared Blackshaw to Walter Klien in Sonata No.1 k.279.
I much preferred Klien's performance. To my ears Klien got more inside the music rather than just playing 
the notes well. These sorts of things are hard to define, but Klien just sounded more authentic to me and with
A greater emotional sensibility.
Furthermore, the Blaclwell recording had less presence than the older Klien recording. Blackwell sounded more
distant. My preference is for more upfront presence, though others may have a different opinion.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

otterhouse said:


> Hello all,
> 
> On Twitter, I heard someone say good things about Christian Blackshaw's Mozart cycle on Wigmore hall. Sampled them, and... hm... maybe the first sonata is a nice performance, but kv 570, 311, all a bit "too" much performer and too little of Mozart... I've put the CD's on:
> 
> ...


I have heard a couple of sonatas and a fantasia. It is the most beautiful Mozart playing I have ever heard, with really refined tone and a very seductive long singing line. . It is not my cup of tea. I think he cuts Mozart's balls off.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

I loved them but I haven't been listening lately to other pianists' interpretations. Have you heard this interview on the series with Christian Blackshaw?

http://wigmore-hall.org.uk/podcasts/christian-blackshaw-mozart-series

I liked what he was saying.


----------

